# Screws????



## becikeja (Sep 12, 2010)

I am sure there are as many answers to this question as there are members on this forum, but perhaps not, so I will ask anyway.

I am a weekend warrior so I am looking for an "all purpose screw". Does such a thing exist? I have mainly used drywall screws since they seem to be the most readily available at the big box stores. I use a variety of wood in my work, but tend to avoid oak and pine. As I take my quality of work to the next level, I am starting to question if drywall screws are the best option.

Thoughts, Comments??
What do you use and why?

Appreciate your input.


----------



## SirIrb (Jan 12, 2015)

If I remember correct there is sheet rock and a general purpose screw. The only difference to the eye was general purpose had a more aggressive tpi. I doubt there was a metallurgical difference as I seem to be able to snap them at the same place: where I don't need a snapped screw.

Anyways, I use the general purpose, phillips. But would change for square drive (#2) if I had the call to use screws more. I like the square drive. We used the exclusively when I built cabinrts.


----------



## canadianchips (Mar 12, 2010)

When I worked at hardware store we sold screws for every application. (It was a marketing gimmic)Green screws for green treated lumber. Brown screws for brown treated lumber. Stainless screws for decks. Regular gold plated for general purpose framing. Floor screws for flooring. Drywall screws for drywall.Aluminum screws for flashing and siding.
I keep gold ones "#2 robertson head" on hand !(Yes I am Canadian, I like my robby screws)
I noticed last month Home Depot is selling screws with TORX heads. Very pricy ?


----------



## WhyMe (Feb 15, 2014)

I use the flat head square drive screws. They are a gold/brass color.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

I've always been told that drywall screws are for drywall, period. So I use unplated steel square drive, mine come from McFeelys. If I had to choose one (shudder) it would probably be a 1 1/2" #8. So I suggest you ditch the drywall screws unless you are doing rock, and move to a more suitable screw.


----------



## Sunstealer73 (Sep 2, 2012)

I like the Spax brand from Home Depot. Lots of options and readily available. I use better brass ones if they will be exposed though.


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

Here's a chart. It doesn't tell you what screw for what application.


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

I'm a big fan of SPAX torx screws most applications. You can get them in a variety of places, including HD. I can drive them flush in any wood without pre-drilling or countersinking and w/o splitting the wood. I use them for all kinds of utility uses to securing a top in a counterbored hole. I've bested them against high quality wood screws, and I prefer the SPAX


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

I use sheet rock screws , recess them, and cover with a tapered plug that I cut from the same wood. No rust or streaking problems.


----------



## Kazooman (Jan 20, 2013)

Drywall screws have a "bugle head" that has a curve to the tapered portion as opposed to a straight bevel. The head shape helps to keep the screws from tearing the paper surface of the drywall when the screw is driven and seated just below the surface. I prefer standard flat head screws and use a drill bit with an attached countersink to make the pilot hole. The curved bugle head of a drywall screw actually doesn't make a perfect fit with the standard countersunk hole.

I also like McFeely's square drive screws. I also like the SPAX screws that Charles mentioned.


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

If I only bought ONE screw, it would be the Square-Drive Coarse-Thread Kreg screws(or any other brand with the same shape).


Fine thread can't be used for soft woods but course threads can be used for hardwoods. 
The integral washer applys a flat spot against the wood, leading to less splitting if you drive it too hard.
A square drive is less likely to cam out
They can be used for pocket holes. 
They look better than a drywall screw when they can't be hidden. 
You can counter-sink them by first drilling a 1/8"(or so) pilot hole with a forstner bit to get the head below the surface. 
On the down side, they are not as cheap as drywall screws.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

I use drywall screws all the time. You just have to be careful about how you drive them. In soft woods like pine, they can be driven without splitting the wood, but in hard woods, a pilot hole is always necessary. Drywall screws are designed to shear off when over-driven when used with metal studs. When used in hard wood, they can shear unless you drill a pilot hole. I would use them where appearance is important as in furniture, but they can be countersunk and plugged.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Spax and GRKs


----------



## wvprankster (Apr 7, 2015)

I use drywall screws when they won't be seen, and others for when they will be.


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

I hardly ever use drywall screws any more. I can't recall the last time I bought any. The ones I have on hand have been around a long time. I do use them when I am glueing up two pieces of plywood or mdf. They act like a bunch of little clamps! 

For general stuff like jigs or fastening boards to something, I use pocket screws. Regardless of price, they work great, and I have no problem buying them in the big box (500 or 1000 count) in course and fine thread. I use mostly 1 1/4.

Otherwise, I like the SPAX screws as mentioned before. The Torx bit never spins out when the screw is being driven.


----------

